# How Do Mice Get Into Camper ?



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

By climbing up the tires ? The 4 corner stabiliziers ? Tongue support ? I can't see any other possible way for getting from the ground to the underbody where they find a way inside.
Trying to find a simple way to prevent them from climbing up into the camper. 

L & O


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Bucket trap-Youtube

Irish spring soap in the Camper/Boat
Works for me


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Good luck with that. One night at camp I watched a mouse climb up the chrome leg of a t. v. stand. Another time I watched on lick the peanut butter off a trap without setting it off.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

When I store my camper, I use the mouse poison in the plastic pet-proof containers. I place one inside and one outside the camper in my barn.

BTW the title of your thread reminded me of an old joke.

_How many mice does it take to screw in a light bulb?

Answer: Two, but I have no idea how they get in the light bulb._


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

There are a lot of ways to deal with them once in, but the OP wanted to know how to prevent them from getting in.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Tilden Hunter said:


> There are a lot of ways to deal with them once in, but the OP wanted to know how to prevent them from getting in.


The method that I described did that for me last winter. This was my first year with this camper. The poison outside the camper was partially eaten. The poison inside was not and there was no sign of mice inside the camper.

This is the stuff that I used:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I don’t know, even with a sealed basement 

Did see a frog once and he was a ventriloquist! Now that guy could sing!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm convinced that the mice can teleport into anything they want to.

Beam me in Scotty


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Knocked one into the lake out of the boat years ago. Yep...It swam back and climbed the aluminum side. Then it met the side of the net frame. Did not return after another toss.

Mice often get in by the assistance of a realtor/lease agent mouse. 
If you have mini -game cameras out , it will be the mouse with the little briefcase. Kill that one first.

Without supporting and isolating all sources of ground contact with a deterrent ,and even then being subject to "jumpers" ,mice will use your camper for a potty, and more.

Always having domestic critters I have been reluctant to use poison.
Did build a drowning trap for a friends garage that worked good. The bucket ,wire across top with a rolling can and nontoxic antifreeze below.

My go to around the home perimeter outside is plastic coffee cans. A one inch (approx.) hole in the lid on the edge that will be placed nearest the ground.
A block of wood for a base inside and a trap set on it ,then gently put the lid on.
Kids and pets and most birds don't fit in the hole ,and the trap is out of the weather if set outside.
A stick ,or anything can be used to keep the can from rolling or being rolled.

A half dozen near your camper at ground contact points checked daily should help. A dozen would be better with some of them guarding suspected access routes.
Peanut butter and also cheese gets funky in warm weather ,but can be cleaned off after hardening , with a tooth pick.. I have used bread ties to secure a single piece of dog food to trap bait bars with good success. An X pattern of wire crossing the top of the kibble keeps it on the best. "Snap!"


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If your camper is set with skirting just throw a FEW moth balls under it, They work great 

Just do not go over board like my former brother in law did to keep the mice out of his skirted in camper at his property. He had to move his camper to get the moth balls out as the fumes coming into his camper were making him sick. I never thought he was that bright.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Last fall the guys over did it with the mothballs in the target shed at our range. I can still hardly go in there.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I bet there are still no mice in the shed!!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

They get in thru the little cracks & crevices in the closets and base cabinets. Around the stove is another spot.

Lightly pack ALL the little gaps with steel wool, then use the straw on a can of Great Stuff expanding foam to inject into the steel wool. Used together, that's pretty much mouse kryptonite.

Every winter we would have a mouse or 2 get into our camper just long enough to make their presence known in the spring. I did the steel wool / foam thing, then the next spring, more black rice on the kitchen counter. I went on a tear to find where it got in. Had to lay on my stomach, on the floor, and look up inside the cabinets. There was a small hole in the wall where the water line came through, and I could see the fiberglass insulation tunneled out in 1 little spot next to it. Plugged that hole and no mouse signs since.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Also be sure everything that resembles food is removed from the unit, if not occupied for a period of time, for example during storage.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh My God That Was The Best "Black Rice" And I learned something too!!!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

They get in all the places you mentioned plus, around drain lines, springs and spring shackles, jacks, etc. get underneath your camper and you'll find all the spots they get in. 

I went on line and bought a bunch of stainless steel wool and as many cans of expanding foam as necessary. A layer of steel wool, foam, steel wool, etc and I solved the problem. Never had another mouse.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Saw one climb a chain and they climb the tires.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have an old converted bus on a property in the north woods. Been using a bucket trap there for years with the same can, just add peanut butter every couple years. Only was empty once, when I was gone only a week between visits. Caught up to twelve mice between visits, along with two red squirrels and a chipmunk. Caught well over a hundred in it over the years. Its just a standard 5 gal bucket. The squirrels and chipmunk must have gone in when it was so cold the antifreeze shocked them so badly they weren't able to jump out. There was only about an inch of fluid in the bottom

I've closed up some holes, but they just keep coming..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

